# Alien on the roof



## ICE (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw the ladder and then the service truck.  At first I thought there was no way that somebody made it to the roof from that ladder.  In a few minutes a man went to the edge of the roof and tossed some cardboard.  He saw me with my camera and wouldn't come down.  I held him hostage for thirty minutes.  I couldn't waste any more time so I took off. .... around the block ..... he was tying the ladder to his rack when I went by.  OK ...call me a pr!ck for not holding the ladder....I deserve it.







I ran across his cousin at a roof final that afternoon.  The ladder looks almost tall doesn't it.  It is 5'.  You should have seen the size of that head before I removed it.  Not to worry, they grow back.

T


----------

